# growling noise



## nrq484 (Feb 26, 2013)

I know this has probably been discussed but I can't find the thread. Has anyone heard a growling noise when running around 1900 to 2100 rpms. I have the 1.4 turbo. Obviously the dealer can't find anything wrong with it has anyone had any luck with this issue?


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

growling as the engine sounds sporty? Or something terrible? Could you post up a sound clip? I like the growl from my 1.4T


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine makes a noise between that RPM range to but I wouldn't call it a growl. Sounds more like forced air rushing through a hollow can.... It may be the turbo I hear but not sure. I had a 2011 with the same engine and it didn't make that sound.


----------



## nrq484 (Feb 26, 2013)

the best way to describe the sound is when you get a rug caught in your vacuum cleaner. Not a pleasant noise. It gets really old when you go on a longer trip at 55mph. I wouldn't have a clue how to post a sound clip of it.


----------



## zpe (Jan 11, 2013)

I had a thread on this recently - check it out and see if it sounds like the same problem: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...engine-noise-much-louder-around-2000-rpm.html
For me the fix was an adjustment to the engine mount. The more common issue seems to be fuel line supports.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nrq484 said:


> I know this has probably been discussed but I can't find the thread. Has anyone heard a growling noise when running around 1900 to 2100 rpms. I have the 1.4 turbo. Obviously the dealer can't find anything wrong with it has anyone had any luck with this issue?




nrq484,
I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress of your concern. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## nrq484 (Feb 26, 2013)

I took the advice in ZPE's link he sent and it is the fuel lines. I took some rags and wrapped them behind the fuel lines and the noise stopped. i told my service dept. what I found and that they need to check into this but they don't seem to thrilled about it. I have an appointment tomorrow so we'll see what they actually do about it.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

nrq484 said:


> I took the advice in ZPE's link he sent and it is the fuel lines. I took some rags and wrapped them behind the fuel lines and the noise stopped. i told my service dept. what I found and that they need to check into this but they don't seem to thrilled about it. I have an appointment tomorrow so we'll see what they actually do about it.


Any update on this?


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

my 2012 1.4t 6mt did something like that.. it was my transmission. It had to be replaced.


----------

